# Front Bumper Cover Not Aligned With Bottom of Headlights



## ne0z (Sep 9, 2009)

Any suggestions on how fix this? I have a 02' Maxima SE. The headlights (HID) are not completely flush/aligned with the front bumper cover.


----------

